
Barely scraping by with a $250,000 salary in Silicon Valley - Irishsteve
https://hackernoon.com/barely-scraping-by-with-a-250-000-salary-in-silicon-valley-d2b5d665c1c0
======
wahern

       I wanted to make a hyperbolic next step to show the
       stupidity of those articles. There are service workers
       living with $10k or less. Working in tech, you should be
       fine with your salary. Stop complaining.
    

To be fair to the author or the original article that started all of this, the
author complained that he was barely scraping by in San Francisco with a
family. (Note: San Francisco, family.)

Yes, there are service workers in San Francisco making a fraction of $150,000,
but they're either living with friends, family, or have lived in San Francisco
for several years and are benefitting from rent control. Rents were still
manageable, at least for single individuals, until about 2011. I helped a
family member find a small studio in the Marina in 2011; identical apartments
in the same building in 2016 leased for 3x the 2011 rent.

That the author of the original article should consider East Bay or another
area would be a valid criticism, except he was making a point about the
affordability of San Francisco in particular. For all we know he's already
moved. Additionally, when you have kids mobility can be more difficult; if
you're getting by (even if just barely), you may tough it out for 6 or 9
months.

------
DerekL
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14220983](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14220983)

The previous item was a Medium URL that redirects to the hacker noon.com page.

------
jlebrech
genius, I see many complain they can't work in a capital because of the price
of eating out and going to the cinemas, and balk at the thought of moving to a
suburb to save on rent.

